# Cheep Yet Good Quialty intel iMac Video Capture



## speXedy (Aug 17, 2006)

What is the best way to go about getting video from my TV/RCA cables (ps2, nintento, vcr, dvd ect) into my iMac? I am trying to put my home videos on my computer, and also maybe a few TV shows. I don't have 300 dollars to spend though, i'd like to do it for under 100 if possible ... is this feasable?

speXedy


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 17, 2006)

for that cheap, i haven't seen any.  the cheapest i've seen for a mac was a pci card, which is useless to you, but it was about 150.  other than that, most usb devices are around 200 and up.  i plan on getting an elgato eyetv 250 because it has a hardware encoder, as well as a video game console pass through setting for zero video lag.


----------



## speXedy (Aug 18, 2006)

Where coould I buy that in the states? ... and it does both TV (plug your cable connection into it) ... and RCA (red yellow blue) ??? how much is it USD?

THANKS


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

Some digital camcorders have a pass-thorugh mode where it will convert an input to a digital signal through the firewire. If you have a camcorder, I would look into it. Otherwise the EyeTV is a good bet. Looks like it supports svideo, coax, and audio in:
http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cablevr3.jpg


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 19, 2006)

you can find it here, which is where i plan on getting it from.  and yes, it has a tv tuner in it. and as far as rca, if you mean video(yellow), and audio left(red)/right(white), then yes, it has a brake out harness for that, and s-video.  now if you mean componite rca video, which is 3 rca jacks for just the video(red/blue/green), then no.


----------

